# Pig City Folk Punk



## Benji91 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yo, 

Meet up for Pig City Folk Punk (Brisbane, Australia) happening on July 1 at People's Park in West End.

We'll be jammin' from around 2pm! Bring acoustic guitars, banjos, harmonicas, drums, booze (FYR - the law is always murky with drinking in parks/where you can drink in public - so know the risk and don't bitch to me if you get fined), food, cameras, pets and whatever. Doesn't matter if ya don't play anything, just come hang out!

From about 5 we'll have a few acts, so far Hang and JoE HocKie + ThE BudGet CUTz are locked in - anyone and everyone is welcome to play if they want to. 

We try to have monthly meet ups/piss ups/park jams...it's been anywhere from 5 to 40 people in the past - always good times!

















Event details here
Pig City DIY Folk Punk page here

*As usual I know there aren't too many people from 'straya on here - just trying to meet some new people, play some tunes and make our shitty little scene grow.*


----------

